

Ask HN: A quick tutorial on Web Application Testing? - digamber_kamat

Can someone give me a quick reference which I can use to develop a proper mindset to test a web application?<p>I dont want tools. I want to know given an app and requirement documents how should I start.
======
bgnm2000
Are you testing functionality or UX?

